# Peterborough @ The National Motorhome Show, Peterborough



## nukeadmin

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The National Motorhome Show, Peterborough in Peterborough, Cambridgeshire starting 24/04/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=417

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## Dooney

*New Attendee Added*

Dooney has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## suedew

*New Attendee Added*

suedew has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sirhandel

*New Attendee Added*

sirhandel has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## nomad

Nomad added too, Thanks


----------



## nomad

*New Attendee Added*

nomad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jetski

*New Attendee Added*

jetski has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cater_racer

*New Attendee Added*

cater_racer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sirsol

*New Attendee Added*

sirsol has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## minesapint

*New Attendee Added*

minesapint has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## solly

*New Attendee Added*

solly has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camoyboy

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## stevem

*New Attendee Added*

stevem has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## su1

*New Attendee Added*

su1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## freda2800

*New Attendee Added*

freda2800 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## motorman

*New Attendee Added*

motorman has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camperman101

*New Attendee Added*

camperman101 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ

Booking is now open for this show



Jacquie


----------



## janet1

*New Attendee Added*

janet1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## stewartwebr

*New Attendee Added*

stewartwebr has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## corbygeordie

*New Attendee Added*

corbygeordie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bernies

*New Attendee Added*

Bernies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mota-oma

*New Attendee Added*

mota-oma has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## blondy

*Show attendees*

Blondy will be attending


----------



## blondy

*New Attendee Added*

blondy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Dixi

*New Attendee Added*

Dixi has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## amydan

*New Attendee Added*

amydan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## amydan

booked and paid today


----------



## jennie

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Nedley

*New Attendee Added*

Nedley has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## dennisandandrea

*New Attendee Added*

dennisandandrea has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## musicboy

*New Attendee Added*

musicboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## oxford-wanderer

*New Attendee Added*

oxford-wanderer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bubble63

*New Attendee Added*

bubble63 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk

*Peterborough show*

Hi 
Booked and paid. Can someone confirm us as attending. 
(Never managed to work out how to do it myself) 
Resa and Eric


----------



## bulawayolass

*New Attendee Added*

bulawayolass has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie

*Re: Peterborough show*



smurfinguk said:


> Hi
> Booked and paid. Can someone confirm us as attending.
> (Never managed to work out how to do it myself)
> Resa and Eric


Confirmed Enjoy.


----------



## suedew

Hi Scottie can you confirm me too please.


Sue


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Could someone confirm us too as we didn't get an email to do it ourselves.  


Paul


----------



## LadyJ

amydan suedew & oxford wanderer all confirmed  


Anymore want confirming???????







Jacquie


----------



## HermanHymer

*New Attendee Added*

HermanHymer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mandmssonic

*New Attendee Added*

mandmssonic has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## serupin

*New Attendee Added*

serupin has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Hintonwood

*New Attendee Added*

Hintonwood has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## motorman

*perterbourgh motorhome show*

just booked and paid for peterbourgh motorhome show

motorman


----------



## The-Cookies

*New Attendee Added*

The-Cookies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bulawayolass

*Peterborough show booking ...opps!*

I may or may not have messed up

I booked a provisional spot at peterborough but l dont think l put my number on is this it? Subs No.: MHFVMTO4814911

And l dont know if l put l want to stay with MHF forums

I did get an email back and it says on the post here l have been provisionaly booked.

As l want to pay asap can someone help me out on what l should do.

it said ask LadyJ for help... can not find a LadyJ

so please could a regular help me out here 8O

Caro

Not having a good day here, also lost all my accounts for jan and feb so have had to redo them.


----------



## javea

If you press Home you will see a menu including member names, type in LadyJ and you will see her details wit a pm button to contact her.

Here is a copy and paste of the entry.


# Username	E-mail	Location	Motorhome Joined	Status	Posts	Website
1 LadyJ Leamington Spa May 09, 2005	Offline	7791 

Mike


----------



## bulawayolass

Thanks Mike sending her a PM now  

*sighs* if there is a cock up to make l am always in the front line!

Caro


----------



## rayc

*Re: Peterborough show booking ...opps!*



bulawayolass said:


> I may or may not have messed up
> 
> I booked a provisional spot at peterborough but l dont think l put my number on is this it? Subs No.: MHFVMTO4814911
> 
> And l dont know if l put l want to stay with MHF forums
> 
> I did get an email back and it says on the post here l have been provisionaly booked.
> 
> As l want to pay asap can someone help me out on what l should do.
> 
> it said ask LadyJ for help... can not find a LadyJ
> 
> so please could a regular help me out here 8O
> 
> Caro
> 
> Not having a good day here, also lost all my accounts for jan and feb so have had to redo them.


I can see that you have provisionally reserved a space with MHF rally group on our booking system. When you did so you would have received a confirmation email.

You should then follow the instructions on the rally listing and book with Warners using their on line booking system. During that process you can specify you want to be with MHF. I do not think they ask for a MHF membership number but if they do use your subscriber one.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=417

When you have booked with Warners you can click a link in the email you got from MHF which will confirm you are going. If you have lost the email just PM jacquie and she will confirm you.

Ray


----------



## rosalan

You have NOT messed anything up!
The Rally provisional booking means that if too many people wish to go, for the moment, you have let us know you wish to come and have a provisional reservation with us.
When you book with Warners on the phone or internet, they will knock £2 of the price if you tell them you are with Motorhome Facts and may ask for your membership number and vehicle registration number. You can also get another £2 off if you are a member of 'MMM''s magazine and give them that number.
Warners will send you a big ticket with MHF your vehicle registration and the date on it.
After all that, let Ladyj or RayC or even me (I will pass it on) know you have a confirmed booking and thats it.
Looking forward to seeing you there and hope you find what you are looking for in the vans Dept.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Caro

All as rayc says you are on our list but you now have to book direct with Warner's by clicking on the link in the rally listing..

This is the linkLINKY

Jacquie

PS I am moving this thread to the original Peterborough thread


----------



## motorman

can some one please confirm our attendance at peterborough rally


----------



## rosalan

No problem.

When I just looked at the top of this page at rallies and scrolled through to attendees. There you were, large as life. A paid up attendee to the National Showground Rally.
Well if "Yes" lines up with 'Paid' as I think it does; you are.
Warners may not send you a confirmation for a while yet.
I do not know Ballymoss who is arranging to be the Marshall but when all else fails LadyJ usually pops her head into these pages and I am sure she will re-assure you.

Alan


----------



## gillnpaul

*New Attendee Added*

gillnpaul has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bulawayolass

Sorry been rushing round like a loon since 6am just been back about an hr. Tomorrow will do the booking l intended to do today.

Thank goodness for Peter from AS Bikes only one of me going to the show if Andy drives me to berserk like he does over the ******* bikes!!!

Many thanks to everyone for all the help


----------



## rosalan

As we have two of Peters battery delights.... he is our hero!

Alan


----------



## bulawayolass

Ok booked and paid one last Q do we pay extra to go into the show or is that included in the price we have paid and as many in and out as we like. 
Only struck me after l pressed pay

Thanks 
Caro :-D


----------



## rosalan

No more to pay except £1 to club on arrival for insurance.
The MHF park is in the show ground, you will be directed to the site!
Usually after crossing a small road beside the van you are looking at exhibits... could not be much closer than that.
Also, although no hook-up is available, the price per night for camping is very reasonable. Water is available close by and toilets and chemical waste disposal points are within a few large strides. There is also a basic shop on site for standard goods.
Hopefully you will find that everybody talks to everybody and some of us put our Avatar names in the van windows which helps with introductions. There is a print-out available that I cannot find at the moment... perhaps someone will enlighten me.... with the MHF logo on and some people type their name (Avatar) on it.

Have fun

Alan


----------



## piinch

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Tickets arrived today, looks like same area as last year.  


Paul


----------



## bulawayolass

Our tickets arrived as well but they mention wristbands are those given out on arrival as we only got a ticket for CB windscreen  

Thanks 
Caro


----------



## rayc

bulawayolass said:


> Our tickets arrived as well but they mention wristbands are those given out on arrival as we only got a ticket for CB windscreen
> 
> Thanks
> Caro


Yes you get them in your 'welcome' pack given out by the gate marshalls.


----------



## bulawayolass

Thanks Ray looking forward to it all god knows why :lol:


----------



## billybilbo

*New Attendee Added*

billybilbo has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## wakk44

*New Attendee Added*

wakk44 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## daisyduck

*New Attendee Added*

daisyduck has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bigtwin

*New Attendee Added*

bigtwin has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LaMB

*New Attendee Added*

LaMB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pads69

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bongo

*New Attendee Added*

bongo has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## patp

*New Attendee Added*

patp has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jandgT

*New Attendee Added*

jandgT has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Techno100

I have a message from Neill (bubble63) that he will not be attending this meet now. He has not renewed his membership so could not post this himself.


----------



## stevegos

*New Attendee Added*

stevegos has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie

Techno100 said:


> I have a message from Neill (bubble63) that he will not be attending this meet now. He has not renewed his membership so could not post this himself.


Hi 
You do not have to be a subscriber to attend rallies,he can still ad his name and details for the rally.
George


----------



## Techno100

scottie said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a message from Neill (bubble63) that he will not be attending this meet now. He has not renewed his membership so could not post this himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> You do not have to be a subscriber to attend rallies,he can still ad his name and details for the rally.
> George
Click to expand...

He's made other arrangements Scottie


----------



## C_Cumbers

*New Attendee Added*

C_Cumbers has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## TheFlups

*New Attendee Added*

TheFlups has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ingram

*New Attendee Added*

ingram has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan

Will there be a Marshall attending this Rally?

Alan


----------



## scottie

rosalan said:


> Will there be a Marshall attending this Rally?
> 
> Alan


Hi
There will be 1 /should be more than one at this rally,time yet to find who is the other's.
george


----------



## ethnicall

*New Attendee Added*

ethnicall has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jazzz

*New Attendee Added*

jazzz has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie

Hi All
There are 63 names on the list for to attend this rally,there are 27 unconfirmed names on the list,.

wakk44

C_Cumbers

SilverF1

patp

ICDSUN2

pads69

ethnicall

zoro

waspes

sirsol

cater_racer

freda2800

camperman101

stewartwebr

corbygeordie

mota-oma

Dixi

jennie

Bernies

musicboy

bubble63

bulawayolass

HermanHymer

serupin

The-Cookies

sirhandel

jazzz

if your name is one of them and you have confirmed your booking then please let us know.
Thanks
George


----------



## ballymoss

*New Attendee Added*

ballymoss has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bulawayolass

Yes definitely going thought l was confirmed sorry not used to all the clicks for this l have my tickets


----------



## dunniom

*New Attendee Added*

dunniom has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## C_Cumbers

*Peterboroughh Rally - YES*

Hi,

I sent a Pm to try and get my attendance confirmed as I have no idea how to do it. Can someone please (a) show me as a confirmed attendee and (b) send me some instructions on how I can do it in the future (assuming I can).

Thanks very much.


----------



## scottie

*Re: Peterboroughh Rally - YES*



C_Cumbers said:


> Hi,
> 
> I sent a Pm to try and get my attendance confirmed as I have no idea how to do it. Can someone please (a) show me as a confirmed attendee and (b) send me some instructions on how I can do it in the future (assuming I can).
> 
> Thanks very much.


Hi
I have confirmed your place,when you made your provisional booking your were sent an email,on that was a link to click to confirm you place.
no problem. see you there.
George


----------



## MyGalSal

*New Attendee Added*

MyGalSal has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Soggydad

*New Attendee Added*

Soggydad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bernv

*New Attendee Added*

bernv has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Agilityman

*New Attendee Added*

Agilityman has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rapidom

*New Attendee Added*

rapidom has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a reminder that booking for Peterborough closes at *10am on Monday 7th April*

There seems to be a lot of you unconfirmed on the rally list  if you have now booked and can not confirm yourself please either pm me or post on here and I will confirm you on the list

Those unconfirmed are

sirhandel
sirsol
freda2800
camperman101
Bernies
Dixi
Herman-Hymer
The-Cookies
ICDSUN2
patp
rapidom

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## suenmike

*New Attendee Added*

suenmike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mota-oma

Hi Jaquie. Please could you confirm us as attending. I cannot find an email anywhere. Thanks very much

Mary


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Mary all confirmed  




Any more of you on me listy now booked??????????????





Jacquie


----------



## GerryD

*New Attendee Added*

GerryD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ

Those still unconfirmed are

sirhandel
freda2800
Dixi
patp
rapidom
Tricky2
QWERTY1

Have any of you now booked please

Jacquie


----------



## Tricky2

*New Attendee Added*

Tricky2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## QWERTY1

*New Attendee Added*

QWERTY1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## meurig

*New Attendee Added*

meurig has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## TheBoombas

*New Attendee Added*

TheBoombas has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## TheBoombas

*Peterborough*

Have now booked with Warners
I will confirm once email comes in....
We will be coming in our Caravan !Hope it's ok

Brian & Lorraine

The Boombas


----------



## gj1023

*New Attendee Added*

gj1023 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Peterborough*



TheBoombas said:


> Have now booked with Warners
> I will confirm once email comes in....
> We will be coming in our Caravan !Hope it's ok
> 
> Brian & Lorraine
> 
> The Boombas


Fine Brian your not the only one this time meurig is now a caravan so at the moment its 67 motorhomes and 2 caravans 

Jacquie


----------



## TheBoombas

*Re: Peterborough*



LadyJ said:


> TheBoombas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have now booked with Warners
> I will confirm once email comes in....
> We will be coming in our Caravan !Hope it's ok
> 
> Brian & Lorraine
> 
> The Boombas
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Brian your not the only one this time meurig is now a caravan so at the moment its 67 motorhomes and 2 caravans
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Ha ha... Were taking over lol


----------



## quicksam

*New Attendee Added*

quicksam has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ

Any more late comers for Peterborough :?: :?: :?: if so be quick adding your names to the rally list and booking with Warner's as booking closes at *10am on Monday 7th April*

Those still unconfirmed on the rally list are

Sirhandel
freda2800
patp
Tricky2
QWERTY1

Have any of you now booked if so please let me know

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Tricky2

Hello Jacquie, 
I was waiting for the email when I registered interest to attend the rally.
I have now booked with Warners. 
Regards Rick


----------



## mpw

*New Attendee Added*

mpw has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## salamander

*New Attendee Added*

jrodger has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JimM

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Fen_Boy

*New Attendee Added*

Fen_Boy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Nelson750FML

*New Attendee Added*

Nelson750FML has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ned

*Peterborough rally*

Hi Jacquie
Ned...... Now booked with Warner's for MHF for the rally

Cheers ned


----------



## ned

*New Attendee Added*

ned has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ned

*Peterborough show*

Hi ,

Put me down as confirmed booking. Tickets arrived

Cheers....... Ned


----------



## JimM

Confirmed & paid. :?


----------



## scottie

*Re: Peterborough show*



ned said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Put me down as confirmed booking. Tickets arrived
> 
> Cheers....... Ned


Hi Ned and jim.I have confirmed you both,see you there.


----------



## LadyJ

*Last chance to book for Peterborough folks as booking closes at 10am tomorrow Monday 7th April*

Those still unconfirmed on the rally list are

Sirhandel
freda2800
patp
QWERTY1 
Fen_Boy

Could you all please let me know if you have booked or not, thanks

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

*New Attendee Added*

clianthus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## billdenise

*New Attendee Added*

billdenise has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## suenmike

worried now, no tickets yet


----------



## LadyJ

*PRE BOOKING FOR PETERBOROUGH NOW CLOSED*

Hi suenmike booking only closed today so I wouldn't worry just yet they will be catching up this week as they were at Harrogate the other weekend.

If any of you are wondering why the rally has not been closed it because since vs took over I don't seem to be able to do much on here now  :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## rayc

> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *PRE BOOKING FOR PETERBOROUGH NOW CLOSED*
> 
> If any of you are wondering why the rally has not been closed it because since vs took over I don't seem to be able to do much on here now  :roll:
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Not much hope for the rest of us then
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyJ

No chance at all Ray :lol: I am beginning to think we are doomed  



Jac


----------



## LadyJ

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## stewartwebr

Can you please remove me from the list, my friends have confirmed they will be going to the show so I have been able to get my ticket changed to a different location of the camping area to allow us to be together.

Sorry for any inconvenience

Stewart

Stewartwebr


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Stewart thanks for letting us know


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have just had Warner's list of our attendees and guess what we don't quite agree :roll:  

On Warner's list but NOT on our list are the following names

Gallagher Reg FX12 KNX

Steel Reg LX14 FYN

Tobin Reg HY03 FJN

If you could be so kind as to add yourselves to our list it would be appreciated or baring that please let me know your user name and I will add you.

On Our list but NOT on Warner's list we have

billdenise

jangt

sirhandle

gillianf

Please all check your tickets have motorhomefacts on them or if you have not booked please let me know and I will remove you from our list. Any errors you will have to sort out yourselves with Warner's.


Look forward to hearing from you all


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anyone listening to me???? its your tickets above folks!!!!


----------



## suedew

Jacquie they might be away perhaps worth doing some pm's time consuming but they will see them if they get the notifying email.

Sue


----------



## LadyJ

suedew said:


> Jacquie they might be away perhaps worth doing some pm's time consuming but they will see them if they get the notifying email.
> 
> Sue


I'm away myself Sue and having a job doing anything on here at the moment  :roll:

Oh well will just have to see who turns up and who don't :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Niquinox

*New Attendee Added*

Niquinox has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zizzeddu

*New Attendee Added*

zizzeddu has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ

zizzeddu you are too late to book for this show as booking is closed you can pay on the gate but you will not be allowed to park in our camping area you will be in General camping. I will hav to take you off our list sorry.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just in case we get any more trying to join us *PETERBOUROUGH PRE BOOKING IS CLOSED*

Pete, John and I should be at the ground sometime tomorrow at the moment ive no idea where we are camping but hopefully its in the same place as the last few years.

Weather forecast not looking too brilliant :roll: so bring summit to put under your wheels just in case of the wet stuff arriving.

If you are not arriving or not arriving on the day you booked to arrive can you please let me or Pete know by texting or ringing our mobiles

My number 0786 767 8605

Pete's number 0776 103 0117

Safe journey there folks and look forward to seeing you all soon

Jacquie


----------



## suedew

Thanks Jacquie.
Looking breadboards out as we speak, well john is I hope, think he may be doing an aerial modification though.

Sue


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All 

Well we landed at the showground and yes we are in our usual spot MHF flag is flying and space might be a bit tight :roll: 

Weather is wet been raining now for a few hours  although ground was fairly solid when we arrived but they have been digging up the ground here which won't help matters if it keeps raining  

Thanks to minesapint for letting me know he will be a day late arriving  

Well see you all soon take care travelling


Jac John & Pete


----------



## bulawayolass

See you tomorrow l wont be speaking to anyone much it is not not that l am a snob...l have caught Andys cold and lost my voice. At moment it is whisper or very bad croak :-(


----------



## rosalan

bulawayolass said:


> See you tomorrow l wont be speaking to anyone much it is not not that l am a snob...l have caught Andys cold and lost my voice. At moment it is whisper or very bad croak :-(


Could you please have a close talk with my wife (you did say you have lost your voice didn't you?).

Alan

(A whisper you said :twisted: )


----------



## bulawayolass

Voice back at show and in bed reading and snoozing first unwind for some time


----------



## GerryD

Excellent show, now bigger than the NEC and better humoured.
Saturday night entertainment was brilliant.
Thanks to everyone at MHF Rally Group for making available what was probably the best area on the site.
Gerry


----------



## peedee

I thought it quieter than previous shows and not so many stall holders but there seemed to be more motorhome dealers and vehicles on display. I only went to the the Thursday night entertainment but the queues to get a pint were dreadful. That is what puts me off the Saturday night entertainment as well, the bun fight to get a seat so we didn't go although the program looked good.
peedee


----------



## nomad

Many thanks to all for a very nice weekend.
Colin


----------



## piinch

Just arrived back home, stopped off at Johns Cross, was told how to fix my fridge. Enjoyed the show and meeting evryone


----------



## Sundial

*Peterborough*

We had a really restful weekend despite the bitter easterly wind .... Did not manage to spend much this time... hurrah!

Thanks to the Marshalls ....great pitch as always... Here's to the next time.

Sundial


----------



## scottie

*home now from the show*

Hi
Just to say that angie enjoyed the show,I sort of missed no marshalling,but it was good to meet old friends and meet some new ones.
And can I apologize to the members at the back of us, as we had to use of my genny for a while as my batteries died.new ones ordered. 
thanks.
george


----------



## rosalan

Thanks to John and Lady J for their care as usual.
It was not the best weather to be sociable in although we had a truly good time with friends old and new.
I regret not finding Bulawayolass who I had encouraged to join us; I did look every day but did not see her Avatar to guide me. Sorry!
I also missed the visit from Mumoffive who rumour has it was a lovely lady..... but to the friends who wined and dined us and Rayc plus Pam who sorted possible water problems in my engine compartment... Thank you all!

Alan


----------



## suedew

Also enjoyed meeting friends old and new. 
John is very enamoured of the cruise control we had fitted, I have yet to try it out  
Think i may have to fight for the driving seat now.
Did think of a couple of things we meant to get on the way home  think we might have spent more than intended though.

Scottie, your genny was far less intrusive than others we have heard, as Alan said weather not great for a big meet up of everyone, apologies to anyone i appeared to ignore, 

Sue


----------



## gaspode

Good show as usual.  

Thanks to the marshalls and everyone else who contributed to making it an excellent weekend.

PS: Did someone there buy a cheap job lot of yellow smiley badges?
No way you'll get me to wear one. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## smurfinguk

Great weekend. Many thanks to Lady J and John and other helpers, sterling effort as always. 
Back to reality now, money all spent. Returned to find washing machine gone up the shoot while we were away and now have a very poorly kitchen and a large insurance claim 
smurfinguk


----------



## GerryD

A great weekend, gets bigger every year. Saturday night's show was excellent. Many thanks to Jaqui and John for the marshalling.
Very glad that MHF get a great site compared to the C&CC who were at the back of beyond.
Spent much more than we expected, but glad we didn't find the Pilote as in the new MMM otherwise we might have spent a lot more.
Gerry


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there, 

We were at Peterborough but unfortunately, we had to stay on the General Camping area as we hadn't pre booked. Goodness, if you're on General Camping, not only are you put at the back of beyond, you also have to pay £10 more for the privilege! :lol: 

Sorry we didn't get chance to come across to see you all but time just ran out. However, we bumped into a lots of faces we knew and it was lovely to see so many members out and about around the show ground. 

Glad you all had a great time and we hope to join you in one of the MHF rallies later on in the season. 

Bye for now.

Sue & Gilbert xxx


----------

